# DMCC Visa not stamped on my passport



## teart (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear All

Please enlighten me. I am working for 2 weeks in JLT and the company processed my visa. Since my boss turns out to be over expecting and not giving time for me to learn I decided to leave. I also found out that the previous person also left with that reason. No medical, labor card, stamped visa in my passport and no contract signed by me. I only have the offer letter that I signed. Now the company is asking me to pay the amount of the visa. They said they will only cancel the visa if I pay. i told them i can only pay the processing fee of the work permit but not the whole amount. and they dont want and insist to pay the whole amount. please help and advise the best thing to do. 

thank you all.


----------



## zhette (Nov 20, 2015)

good day please help me about my case I have employment visa but not stamp in my passport and they apply my labor card and im done my medical but the problem is all my documents they give me is expired almost one year...what the better I can do need to go home but my problem I have big fine...


----------

